# Trouble In Arizona



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Foreign water woes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/water-at-issue-in-arizona-as-foreign-owned-farms-grow-thirsty-crops-naa-associated-press/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Same topic as I posted in Water Wars thread. Saudis buying land with wells, growing thirsty alfalfa in AZ.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forgive me Ralph....I am still out in the woods hunting....so I have forgot a lot with a relaxed mind since you posted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How nice are the ones you are passing up?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Not to steal the thread but at the bottom of the article was another disturbing story: http://www.agweb.com/article/iowa-group-confronts-state-officials-about-manure-plan-oversight-naa-associated-press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They are full of manure. Damn hippies.

Hog poo is a prized commodity in my neighborhood.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> How nice are the ones you are passing up?


I try to take at least a 140" eight or 150" ten....I don't have to harvest a deer. No need for me too unless it is a real nice buck. I saw a 140" eight(I think) this morning at 65 yards....just a little too far and just saw it for a brief instance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Forgive me Ralph....I am still out in the woods hunting....so I have forgot a lot with a relaxed mind since you posted.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's OK. This article offers a slightly different perspective than the one I posted.

So, how's the hunting down there. Nobody's doing much of anything around here--don't know why--maybe too warm?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> That's OK. This article offers a slightly different perspective than the one I posted.
> 
> So, how's the hunting down there. Nobody's doing much of anything around here--don't know why--maybe too warm?
> 
> Ralph


Well it was kind of slow.....saw a lot of deer and just a few big boys.....seems it is slow for much of the country....I hear Iowa is good but Il, IN, KS and several other real good states have been very slow.

I just came home tonight....going to go back in three weeks and probably freeze my tail off.

Regards, Mike


----------

